# Duplicate ICICI website-BEWARE



## punk (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All _
An important piece of information,what is surprising is that_
_both the sites have secured SSL from Verisign !!!!  

beware !!

This is one of the worst phishing scam ever seen. 
Here are the both the URLs, they are same, except there is a space (%20) at the end of the phishing URL. *

The wrong one* 
*infinity.icicibank.co.in/BANKAWAY?Action.RetUser.Init.001=Y&AppSignonBankId=ICI&AppType=corporate&abrdPrf=N%20 
*
Actual ICICI Site* 
*infinity.icicibank.co.in/BANKAWAY?Action.RetUser.Init.001=Y&AppSignonBankId=ICI&AppType=corporate&abrdPrf=N 

_


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 11, 2007)

they look so similar! 

The links aren't working though


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, my zone alarm even detected it as a phising site


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 11, 2007)

ICICI is the worst bank of india and THEY ARE THE GREATEST ROBBERS (ONLY NEXT TO POLITICIANS). 

i wonder if that phising site is created by ICICI itself

but the sites are very very similar  

and wat the hell is ICICI doing


----------



## praka123 (Sep 11, 2007)

very misleading for a novice online users.


----------



## VexByte (Sep 12, 2007)

*ICICI =* *I* *C*heat *I*ndian *C*ustomers *I*ndefinitely !


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

this is what happens if u trust online banking


----------



## amol48 (Sep 12, 2007)

A fake page indeed... it's so simple !! Why a bank has to be blamed always.. jus few changes and voila.. !! moreover that person forgot that these days you need to enter grid numbers before completing any transaction online... without which there;s no use of login pass and transaction pass... !!


----------



## casanova (Sep 12, 2007)

Smart users and noobs who read the documents can get to know there itself as a transaction id is never needed for logon.

@Vexbyte
Nice expansion


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 12, 2007)

First site is
*infinity.icicibank.co.in

Second site is
*infinity.icicibank.co.in

What makes people say that the first site is duplicate? In any case we visit the main site and just go to a different link on the same site!! Unless the duplicator has access to ICICI hosting server (or has hacked it without ICICI's knowledge) both links are genuine. And if we assume that hosting server was hacked only a stupid hacker will depart after just putting in a fake page.

Secondly, both the site open https pages i.e. secure pages i.e. SSL are installed. Click on the lock that appears and it will give info about SSL certificate.

Third, both links open some page on the same IP, so it is the same server.

Both the links are genuine in my opinion.


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 12, 2007)

punk said:
			
		

> The wrong one
> *infinity.icicibank.co.in/BANKAWAY?Action.RetUser.Init.001=Y&AppSignonBankId=ICI&AppType=corporate&abrdPrf=N%20
> *
> Actual ICICI Site*
> ...


_ 

they're the same!

both the links are on the same server. i agree with tuxfan. both the links are valid._


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 13, 2007)

Both are same links .. In fact the author has linked to his webmail as the URL .. 

If I click on the first link (ie copy the link that he's written) and open it , I get this : 

*img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/9/9/12/t_infinitym_de9eab2.jpg

Which is a standard Finacle error message .. 

And btw .. The screenshot that the author has posted have different urls : Notice the fake website have this URL : 

*www.icici-infinitysupport.com/

The screenshot is not clear but thats how it looks .. 

So stop bashing poor ICICI for someone else's fud ..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 13, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> *ICICI =* *I* *C*heat *I*ndian *C*ustomers *I*ndefinitely !



LOL.....


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 13, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> So stop bashing poor ICICI for someone else's fud ..



 I beg to differ. ICICI is in no way "poor". They have had their share of goof ups and they continue to be the leader in that respect too. They have gained such a reputation over a period of time  that for smallest of thing, the first assumtion is that it must be ICICI's fault!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

^ICICI does not care for  farmer,country men-they expect corporates,Employees esp IT sector.
State Bank of India is the friendliest for a normal people(not like u tech-savvy or techy guys/gals).So my account is with SBI & its local one-State Bank of Travancore.even federal bank is fine-for people like me who are unemployed and lives dependent on agriculture.we,poor farmers in countryside are ignored by the "new generation banks"


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 13, 2007)

I really doubt if people who bash ICICI visited Public Sector Banks before ICICI really came into play,like SBI or  other co-operative banks.
  It used to take me 2 Hrs to deposit the Cash and 4 Hrs to withdraw it.Forget of even discussing outstation cheques.
  ICICI has changed the way we bank and has made other banks competitive as well.
  Let not be sissy and give credit where it is due.
  If someone makes a phishining site ,its Hardly ICICI's fault.And then ,they have even blocked the fake site.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 13, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> wow, my zone alarm even detected it as a phising site


  So you now know what to do next time ZoneAlarm gives you a phishing alert! Take it very lightly, if not outright ignore it. 



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> this is what happens if u trust online banking


Nah! Online banking is pretty safe if you keep using your common sense! Some days back I received an email that had paypal logo and everything in place. It told me to click on a link which opened a page that looked exactly like paypal pages. But the link pointed to *www.brightweekcards.com/phpSecurePages/www.PayPal.com-Update-Account-Notification.php  Can you see brightweekcards.com? It isn't paypal. Plain common sense reveals the beans! Don't trust a link that has a different domain name or an IP address. If there are things that are too important, the company will surely provide some link on its site. Follow that link.



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> i wonder if that phising site is created by ICICI itself


 Do you think ICICI needs to create a phishing site to get user data? It's already there in its database ready for use (and misuse).



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> very misleading for a novice online users.


And punk, who started this thread, mislead quite a few into believing that it was a phishing site.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 13, 2007)

Poor chap guess he knows now. I learnt something here too.


----------



## anandk (Sep 13, 2007)

so its not a phishing scam  i thought i had some nice scoop for my site


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 13, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> so its not a phishing scam  i thought i had some nice scoop for my site



Does paypal phishing scam excite you?  Then I will forward you some mail


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 14, 2007)

See .. I was showing sympathy for ICICI because I work for a rival bank and people will say I found another reason to bash "poor" ICICI ..


----------



## punk (Sep 14, 2007)

And punk, who started this thread, mislead quite a few into believing that it was a phishing site.  [/quote]

I am not sure friend, i am not a tech geek, i use comp only to design gas turbines and its supporting components used for power generation and other times for browsing, playing games and music. 

anyway i will be more carefull about ICICI in the future. BTW can anyone tell me how to identify a phishing site easily.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 14, 2007)

punk said:
			
		

> I am not sure friend, i am not a tech geek, i use comp only to design gas turbines and its supporting components used for power generation and other times for browsing, playing games and music.



Please don't ignore those smilies at the end of the comment. There was no intention to attack you personally. Still, if you feel offended, I tender my apologies.



			
				punk said:
			
		

> BTW can anyone tell me how to identify a phishing site easily



The best way is to check the URL of the site. Is the domain that the address bar shows is same as the original site? You can also check the IP of the link and original site.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

i am not deviating.but..
*Discontent against ICICI Bank*

ICICI Bank has been in focus in recent years because of alleged harassment of customers by its recovery agents. Listed below are some of news links
a) Family of Andhra Pradesh government employee, who had taken a loan of 15000 Rs, alleged that he was beaten to death by ICICI Bank’s recovery agents, for failing to pay the dues. Four persons were arrested in this case. ICICI Bank has declared a compensation of Rs. 15 lakh for the life of the borrower. [2]
b) In alleged but unsubstantiated incidence of suicide, a father while talking to Times of India, stated that "The ICICI Bank recovery agents visited his house and threatened his family. And his son Nikhil consumed poison because of the tension". But he has not registered any such complaint with the police. [3]
c) Oppressed by ICICI bank's loan recovery agents, Shakuntala Joshi (38), committed suicide by hanging herself. Suicide note stated that she was upset with the ill-treatment meted out by ICICI Bank recovery agents and had thus decided to end her life. Police officials believe that the overtly aggressive mode of ICICI Bank's recovery agents and consequent mental tension must have driven the woman to commit suicide. [4]
d) In another case of a suicide it is alleged that ‘goondas’ sent by ICICI Bank abused Himanshu and his wife in front of the entire colony before taking away his vehicle. It was claimed that though Himanshu offered to pay the arrears, the bank officials insisted that he pay an amount of Rs 44,000 for release of the vehicle. Feeling frustrated and insulted, he reportedly committed suicide.[5]
e) CLN Murthy, a scientist with the Hyderabad-based Indian Institute of Chemical Technology, was allegedly tortured by recovery agents of ICICI Bank after he defaulted on his loan.“They humiliated me no end. They ripped my shirt, shaved my moustache, cut my hair and gave electric shocks on my chest and even spat on my face" adds Murthy. [6]
f) A dozen recovery agents of ICICI bank, riding on bikes, allegedly forced a prominent lawyer, Someshwari Prasad, to stop his car while he was going to the high court. They held Prasad at gunpoint and also slapped him to to force him to pay a debt to ICICI. A manager of the ICICI branch, Rakesh Mehta, alongwith four other employees including the collection officer and the security guard, were arrested.[7]
g) A recovery agent allegedly working for ICICI Bank was injured in an exchange of gunfire with Lucknow police. Police said that the miscreants opened fire at the police, who returned fire. The agent, along with three others, was trying to escape after allegedly depriving a contractor, Jitendra Singh, of Rs 5500 in cash and a cheque of the ICICI Bank for non payment of EMIs. On confronted by Police they opened fire on Police.[8]
h) Allahabad High Court had ordered registration of an FIR against ICICI Bank branch manager, President, Chairman and Managing Director on a complaint of 75-year-old widow Prakash Kaur. In her petition before the High Court, she had complained that “goondas” were sent by the bank to harass her and forcibly took away her truck. [9] [10]
In the same case, when the Supreme Court wanted to know about the procedure adopted by the banks, ICICI Bank counsel Mr. Rohatgi said notice would be sent to a defaulter asking him either to pay the instalments or hand over the vehicle purchased on loan, failing which the agents would be asked to seize it. When the Bench pointed out that recovery or seizure could be done only legally, ICICI bank counsel said, _"If we have to go through the legal process it would be difficult to recover the instalments as there are millions of defaulters"_. [11]
i) Taking strong exception to the ICICI Bank's use of 'goondas' against a defaulter to recover a two-wheeler financed by it, Consumer Disputes Redressal Forum (North) president K K Chopra said, "The fact leaves us aghast at the manner of functioning and goondaism in which the bank is involved for a petty amount of Rs 1,889... such attitude is deplorable and sends chills down the spine....The bank had the option to recover dues through legal means. They have no legal right to snatch the vehicle in such a manner which amounts to robbery,". In this case a borrower got an overdue payment notice from the bank giving him seven days' time to pay the outstanding amount. But just two days later, he was stopped while travelling on his scooter by four persons and was told to hand over the vehicle to them. They pointed a pistol at him when he tried to resist. ICICI bank later sold the vehicle. ICICI bank argued that they had taken peaceful possession of the vehicle "after due intimation to the complainant as he was irregular in remitting the monthly instalments". But the court found out that the records proved otherwise.[12]
j) Two senior ICICI bank officials were booked in Indore in August 2007 for abducting Vikas Porwal from his house and keeping him hostage in the bank premises.[13][14]
k) The credit card division of the ICICI Bank allegedly threatened a senior citizen in Chandigarh with a fictitious arrest warrant to obtain a payment of Rs 14,300 on account of a default that never was. [15]
l) The Delhi State Consumer Commission has asked ICICI Bank managing director K V Kamath to personally appear before it in respect a complaint alleging that the bank had employed musclemen for forcibly taking possession of a loaned car for which only last 3-4 installments remained unpaid. Borrower on protesting the forceful dispossession, as seen in the post-incident photographs, was roughened up and sustained the injuries.[16]
m) An 18-year-old boy who defaulted on a credit card payment was allegedly kidnapped and detained at the Pune branch of ICICI Bank for three hours before his father paid up.[17]
n) Links for other minor legal cases accusing harassment by ICICI Bank [18]
[19] [20][21][22][23]

The consumer court has also imposed a joint penalty of Rs 25 lakh on ICICI Bank and American Express Bank for making unsolicited call. [24]
*********************************************
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICICI_Bank#Discontent_against_ICICI_Bank

Maybe..but i feel it is honest what is above posted

...and in cities not to forget their ways for recovering from vehicle loans


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> *ICICI =* *I* *C*heat *I*ndian *C*ustomers *I*ndefinitely !



rofl...nice expansion for the acronym


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. ICICI is in no way "poor". They have had their share of goof ups and they continue to be the leader in that respect too. They have gained such a reputation over a period of time  that for smallest of thing, the first assumtion is that it must be ICICI's fault!!



Very true
Even i had experienced a blunder from ICICI
once i purchased RAM on some forum and payment was to me made via ICICI bank.
 now i promptly went to the bank and made payment into seller's account by cash.

 now instead of crediting the deposited amount into his account they debited him for the same. 


hen then have to call up from mumbai to my city main branch to rectify the problem, but still he wasted quite lot of time rectifying the mistake he never did


----------



## premsharma (Sep 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ICICI does not care for farmer,country men-they expect corporates,Employees esp IT sector.
> State Bank of India is the friendliest for a normal people(not like u tech-savvy or techy guys/gals).So my account is with SBI & its local one-State Bank of Travancore.even federal bank is fine-for people like me who are unemployed and lives dependent on agriculture.we,poor farmers in countryside are ignored by the "new generation banks"


 
SBI is hell. With illeterate employees, no manners. There can be no cmparasion they are meant for different classes. ICICI was far better 5 years back. They have become greedy now a days. SBI is still useless and will stay as it is till in the hands of Govt.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

^Core banking is what u meant SBI had already achieved that!.well,here in Kerala,they are polite and helpful.esp SBT.

atleast i hate the huge crowd lining up in icici and other new gen banks!ofcourse now i know these banks are meant for city dwellers  lives with a high income.will ever icici accept any account less than 10000(afaik!)?SBI does!that is what i am telling.and farmers means no potato or tapioca farmers(no offense),in our state major revenue is from Rubber plantations which is basically topping most banks.
but  since the urbanization increased in town like mine,this new gen banks came.may be they too are getting good business here,as youngsters prefer icici,citibank etc.


----------

